# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Cómo cultivar Pitahaya o Fruta Dragón

## Bruno Cillóniz

Se conoce como Pitahaya, Pitaya o Fruta del dragón a la fruta de las especies Hylocereus y Selenicereus, de la familia de Cactaceae, proveniente de México y América Central.  
Los principales productores mundiales son México, Nicaragua, Perú, China, Vietnam, Colombia e Israel. 
La cáscara es de un rojo purpúreo o de color amarillo. Las pitayas amarillas son más caras, dado que no se cultivan tan a menudo. 
La pulpa de la pitaya contiene pequeñas semillas negras. Su aroma se pierde cuando se calienta. Las pitayas rojas tienen la pulpa de color blanco o rojo; las de pulpa roja son más difíciles de cultivar y por ello menos frecuentes, si bien su sabor es más intenso que el de la de pulpa blanca. 
Son frutas sensibles a la presión y por ello difíciles de transportar. En Europa es posible encontrar la fruta de Centroamérica en los supermercados europeos entre julio y diciembre, y de Vietnam entre enero y junio. Las frutas provenientes de Tailandia llegan por avión durante todo el año. 
El 90 % de la fruta está compuesto de agua y es rica en hierro, calcio y fósforo; también contiene vitamina B, C y E. Su valor energético es de 210 kJ/100 g.    Temas similares: Ofrecemos pitahaya fresca cultivada en el Perú PITAHAYA ESPECIALIZACIÓN 2014 ¿Cómo se trabaja en la erradicación de la mosca de la fruta en el Perú? ES POSIBLE CULTIVAR CHIA EN LA COSTA ? Sistema intensivo de cultivar arroz-sri

----------

